# 1995 MT800 ready for Father's Day ride



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

I managed to squeeze my 6 year old daughter on my old 1995 C'dale. The seat rails are sitting on the seat post clamp 

I think it's a MT800, but it doesn't say that on the frame... the bike shop may have just built it up from a frameset.

Anyway, I pulled the slicks off and put on some Panaracers for our inaugural trail ride on Sunday.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Two thumbs up from me.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> I managed to squeeze my 6 year old daughter on my old 1995 C'dale.


So we did pretty well today. Tackled some pretty tame 2-track and some single track.

Got a few "weeee -- this is like a roller coaster" comments, so I think it was a success. :thumbsup:

Sorry for the blurry picture -- we'll bring the better camera next time.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The camera focus may be a bit out. 

I doubt anyone that has ridden a tandem with someone they care about would say the picture is blurry.

PK


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

looking good you guys!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

PMK said:


> The camera focus may be a bit out.
> 
> I doubt anyone that has ridden a tandem with someone they care about would say the picture is blurry.
> 
> PK


Quote of the year there, Paul. You nailed it!


----------

